# diet



## jokers_kick (Feb 7, 2006)

can someone please suggest to me a good healthy diet? Not consisting of low carb, because we need a high carb diet if we exercise...and I exercise. It just seems like no matter what I try, I can't keep my stomach off, and my lower back and legs toned :[. I mean, I eat well, foods low in saturated fats, low in calories, high in protein, low sugars, blah blah...soymilk, veggies, protein rich meats...but it doesn't work at all. I'm not overweight, just a bit flabby...and doing sit ups every other day isn't working either. It seems like my metabolism died on me.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 8, 2006)

You need to burn fat and build muscle if you don't want to be flabby.  I suggest lots of veggies [especially fiberous ones], lean proteins such as fish, lean beef, chicken [none fried!] and complex carbs like brown rice, potatoes, WHOLE wheat bread or pasta, and oatmeal (not instant).  You need carbs for energy, period.  Make sure you get enough fiber as well (spinach has tons).  Cut out all sugars except for those found in fruit (try to eat these after your workouts)... also cut back in salt.  The only thing you should be drinking is water, ONE cup of coffee or tea if you need it, and NO more than one diet soda per day.  If you're pressed for time try a protein shake or meal replacement bar.  Try to eat 5-6 small meals per day or your metabolism slows down and eats away at your muscle (making you MORE flabby).  
A clean diet is important, but you can't build muscle by doing situps [can't spot reduce either].  Your body needs a combo of cardio, and light to moderate weight training for maximum results.  At least 3 cardio sessions per week 30min+ to get you started is good.  When I say build muscle I don't mean get bulky [that's genetically impossible for a woman to do without taking anabolic steroids].  If you have any other questions just PM me.


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, and if you want to rev up your metabolism try doing short duration high intensity cardio.  No more than a 20 minute session, in the morning before your first meal - thats when the body burns the most fat.  Also make sure that you're lifting weights that are heavy enough to make your muscles burn... as you put on your muscle your body becomes a lot more effecient at burning calories at a resting state.  Also, take a really honest look at your diet because most people underestimate the amount of calories they take in on a daily basis.


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 8, 2006)

oh I definitely count calories haha. I eat about a 1500-2000 calorie diet a day, eating healthy foods and such...it just gets so boring : /. Thanks for your help!! I'll definitely take your info into consideration, especially about the exercising :]


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 8, 2006)

You can try weight lifting or do cardiovascular work out.


----------

